# Cathedral Quilt?



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone ever made one?

I made an Irish Chain years ago and would like to make a few more once time permits. I also inherited two quilt tops that I would like to finish out.

But I think I have my heart set on a really neat Cathedral quilt, I just have no idea how to go about it. and/or if there are any neat tricks to it. 

My irish chain was incredibly easy because it was pieced in long rows, then rotary cut, then stitched together.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've only done a pillow top worth. It takes time, and is wonderful.
there are some look like pretend cathedral windows that are pretty, but not as heavy and tedious.

Try a pillow top to see how it goes.

I did my pillow top with black for the solid, and jewel tones of solid for the interior. This was so it would seem a little more stain glass/cathedral window.

I have a book in the sewing room somewhere, that shows different cathedral window styled blocks. Some long rectangle and such.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I haven't done one yet, but it is on my list!!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Check this thread out: 
IT'S Finished!! SFYC Jeans Quilt (







1 2) 
Katskitten 

A modern quick way to make the pattern.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

They are beautiful..I tried to do one...ended up with just a runner to go over a chest.....takes lots of patience...


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> Check this thread out:
> IT'S Finished!! SFYC Jeans Quilt (
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You for the compliment. :grin: We are going to be working one another one this winter but I am going to try to incorporate a design into the center this time.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I am terribly inexperienced.....but, after watching a few tutes, I bought a small amount of fabric.....as I say....to test drive.

I am stumped on how much fabric I will need for the folded sections  Anyone have any ideas for a queen size?

I haven't gotten comfortable yet....I'm still getting my nerve up!

If I manage to get going on it, it will be a gift for my sister.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You need a lot of fabric for the frames. I think this is why you always used to see the frames done in muslin. Figure out the size of the quilt and the yardage you would need for the back (say 3 yards?) Double it. That's how much you need for the frames.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Maura - I am thinking 4 times???
I am still struggling with it.....but, I have not given up!


Later that evening.......(Sigh) Fabric washed and pressed. Trying to make templates square...ugh!
I can start cutting if I can accomplish a square....square!!:hair


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh me!..... I spent yesterday making one mistake after the other. 

I am determined today will be more productive. You really do have to bring your patience to the sewing room with this one!!

I am starting to really fall in love with this.....hope I can see it thru!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Although, this is going incredibly slow...It is gonna be a looker.

I don't know what possessed me to start out with this one!

Today, I am armed with a 60% off coupon for JoAnn's.....I am off to get more of the light fabric with it. Then, I am gonna come home and quilt until I am in a stupor!!

Of course, that is after I get the Farm critters and DH fed!

We are supposed to have a good bit if rain the next couple of days...so, maybe I can steal a bit more time....while the Thanksgiving Turkey is thawing!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It eats fabric on the folded part. Are you using unbleached muslin? It takes yards. But it's quilted when done and does not need more quilting.

These are very treasured items.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

No. I am using a cotton quilting fabric. It is called Gold on Ecru. It has a very light gold glittered shimmer. Very faint.

Some of the "stained glass fabrics" have a bit of gold. 

It's hard to explain.....but, it is very lovely.

Since this is for my sister....I am not even paying attention to the cost of the background fabric......I am afraid to know!!!
I still have not been successful in gaugeing the required amount of fabric.....It will be cut. sew. go buy more.....until I get it done! I know that is a crazy way to do it!

Remember, I am a bumbling newbie!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://vrgis.sourceforge.net/imagem_quilt.html

I thought I remembered 12 yards for the backing color for a full sized bed Cathedral Window.

Above mentions the same amount. I was remembering my grandmother talking on this as she made a couple in her last years here.

I only mention this as sometimes fabrics get sold out and cannot be re-ordered and for so much work, I'd hate for you to loose your background fabric, as it sounds really nice.

I hope the link can help you some.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you, Angie. I have special ordered some...so, I have the same dye lot.

She has a Queen size bed. That chart helps alot. It seemed as though, it was going to take endless yardage! 

I would not attempt this for anyone else.
She and I have both battled Breast Cancer, at the exact same time, this year. She specifically asked for a quilt, as a "getting better" present. I HAVE to finish this..if it kills me!!

I found myself, under the same pressure, last year. Remember the Tee-Shirt quilt, my DH had his heart set on. It was done in our recently deceased son's shirts. I thought I was gonna die making it...But I made it thru and he LOVES it, and it did turn out very nice.

If..... and that is a big IF, I ever do another Cathedral Window...it will probaby be with Kona Cotton.

Quilting under fire......but loving it!

Gratefully, 
Anne


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Please keep us up to date on your progress and any photos you can share along the way.

Come here when you need an energy boost to keep on.
These are extremely lovely and incredible keepsakes when done.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I will, Angie. 
I am trying to do my best work on this.....hopefully, I will find my rhythem, or mojo and get rolling on this.
Time is a bit of an issue right now...however, I have managed to work on it a bit daily.

I am doing a bit of "Fussy Cutting", for the window panels....which is also eating fabric and time.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Hang in there Digger-----you'll get it done, and I am sure she will love it. Your fabric sounds lovely.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Angie
Thankyou for that link. Now I understand more of the cathedral quilt and that one on that site has me intrigued. Gonna have to see what I can do with m stash.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

My finger is so sore!! 

I have about 9 thimbles ( both sewing and quilting), and I can't work comfortably with any of them!

Onward.............


----------

